# Important twitter accounts



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey can we get a list of important twitter accounts to follow? Good idea?


----------



## Keighles (Aug 15, 2011)

@imoseyon
@kejar31
@imnuts07
@adamthecashew
@gunnermike53

Start with these guys for developers and themes for gummy charge updates. 
They are working on other phones as well as the charge.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

"Keighles said:


> @imoseyon
> @kejar31
> @imnuts07
> @adamthecashew
> ...


Thanks! Thats exactly what I needed.

Ps. Can you not thank on the rootz app?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

@_jt1134_
@Retrokid223


----------



## Keighles (Aug 15, 2011)

"Birthofahero said:


> Thanks! Thats exactly what I needed.
> 
> Ps. Can you not thank on the rootz app?


No problem...not sure about the thanks button


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

If you are looking for some devs to mass follow:

CyanogenMod Team
https://twitter.com/#!/list/gu1dry/cyanogenmod

Mostly app devs
https://twitter.com/#!/list/GodsMoon/android-developer


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

"Birthofahero said:


> Thanks! Thats exactly what I needed.
> 
> Ps. Can you not thank on the rootz app?


Well, you can't on Premium, at least I haven't found an option to.


----------

